

Dynamically changing running Lisp code (2004) - gnosis
http://bc.tech.coop/blog/040223.html

======
gnosis
Part 2:

<http://bc.tech.coop/blog/040224.html>

Part 3:

<http://bc.tech.coop/blog/040225.html>

